# what is this style of animation called?



## Pantheros (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm wondering what this is called since google cannot help me if i can't even give apropriate details to what it looks like. But i would really love to know or atleast get a better description of the style from someone.
All i know is that is love it and it seems to be some sort of Partial-movement, backround-freeze, Slow-mo/speed-up type of animation.

Here are the examples of clips that feature this type of animation aswell as a gif i've created.

videos:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB_bHqHzhIA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQp3rRdPGOc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsdIaG66r-M

gif:







anyone have any idea?


----------



## knightwolf09 (Jan 1, 2015)

I believe that is cutout animation. I think.


----------



## Pantheros (Jan 2, 2015)

knightwolf09 said:


> I believe that is cutout animation. I think.


It's close, but after some research i found that it's not quite that...


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm not sure.  The dark lines and the way the characters move almost reminds me of Motion Comics.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 3, 2015)

It almost looks like a storyboard animatic


----------



## Taralack (Jan 3, 2015)

The technique is called puppet animation, and is often done in After Effects with heavy DOF and often has plenty of overlaid textures. Not sure if that's the answer you're after?


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Jan 4, 2015)

I KNEW you were going to put that witcher stuff there. You're in love.


----------



## Pantheros (Jan 7, 2015)

Xela-Dasi said:


> I KNEW you were going to put that witcher stuff there. You're in love.


Yeh, the animations of the witcher are amazing and the game itself is gritty, realistic and jusy plain depressing at times which is really the style I've learnt to love X3


----------

